# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Bedrukkend gevoel in mijn hoofd na een tijdje op de computer te zitten.

## dotito

Wat ik de laatste tijd enorm ondervind is dat ik enorm moe ben in mijn hoofd na een tijdje op de computer te zitten.
Voelt precies aan of dat er iets in mijn hoofd zit (zoemend geluid). Heb dan ook zo'n bedrukkend gevoel en een druk boven mijn ogen. Durf nu niet meer te lang op de computer te zitten, omdat ik daar dan de hele dag last van heb  :Frown: 

Herkent iemand dat  :Confused: 

Do  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Wss ben je lichamelijk en/of geestelijk al moe de laatste tijd, dan uit zich dat ook door op de pc te zitten; ik herken dat ... ben dan precies een slakske op de pc en er komt niet veel creatiefs uit dan bij mij!

----------

